# Goat lays down a lot?



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a doe I purchased last year and kidded this spring, she is about 4years old and curious if anyone could provided some insight. She seems to lay down quite a bit, typically always near the heard. Never seems to cry out or be in pain and gets around fine when she wants to, no limps or anything. My other 10 goats seem to not follow this behaivor of laying down on a frequent basis. My goats are primarily a % of boer cross commercial meat goats. Pasture, Crystalyx, salt and water is the primary diet at least until winter when I supplement with hay and a little grain. 

I have looked through several goat books I have and none of the disease descriptions seem to fit except possibly Goat Polio, due to the staring off in space. But if that were the case the condition states that it is a quick killer and she should have been dead by now. I'm thnking I can give her a B1 shot to see if she improves, I doubt this could do much harm. This condition has been going on for months but here recently I'm getting ready to breed her again and want to make sure she is ok. She was wormed about a month ago with Cydectin and the worm numbers are low.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

example pics

Pic 1
http://s462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Goats/?action=view&current=DSC_0245.jpg 

Pic 2
http://s462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Goats/?action=view&current=DSC_0232.jpg


crystalyx mineral breakdown

Crude Protein, min ..........................................................18.0%
Crude Fat, min....................................................................5.0%
Crude Fiber, max...............................................................2.5%
Calcium (Ca), min .............................................................1.5%
Calcium (Ca), max............................................................2.0%
Phosphorus (P), min ..........................................................1.0%
Salt (NaCl) ............................................................ None Added
Potassium (K), min ............................................................2.5%
Magnesium (Mg), min ......................................................0.5%
Cobalt (Co), min .......................................................... 6.0 ppm
Copper (Cu), min ........................................................100 ppm
Copper (Cu), max.......................................................125 ppm
Iodine (I), min ................................................................14 ppm
Manganese (Mn), min ................................................200 ppm
Selenium (Se), min ...................................................... 4.4 ppm
Zinc (Zn), min ............................................................. 700 ppm
Vitamin A, min .................................................... 75,000 IU/lb
Vitamin D3, min ..................................................... 7,500 IU/lb
Vitamin E, min ...........................................................400 IU/lb


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

hmmm, I am no expert, but from the pic she looks uncomfortable. I was wondering if you could get a pic of her standing up? Have you tested for CAE? Does she have a temp?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know what to tell you about the laying down all the time. I did notice your minerals are very low on copper. I hope someone else can help you out.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

My two lie down a lot, always have.

Sherry in GA


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I know nothing about goats, but had to say I looked at your other pictures and the babies are just too cute!

Good luck with your goat who is laying down a lot.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

How's her hoof trim? If she's overgrown or had a bad trim it may hurt her to stand for long periods of time as her ligaments would be out of proper alignment. 

CAE comes to mind, also. Has she worn the pads on her knees, and/or are her knees swollen? 

HF


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

with pastures like those, she may just be enjoying her cud and is lazier than the rest.
Have you had a fecal done? You need to find out what your area is deficent in before any mineral lable can do you any good at all, other wise your over doing it on somethings and not enough on others if you dont know whats in the ground already. you can call your local ag extention and ask or try and google soil mineral content for your area.
Pretty commercial goats.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

Is she older than the other goats? I've noticed my older girl, who is only about 6 but that makes her 2-5 years older than the others, doesn't play as much as the other ones. She doesn't really lay down a whole lot, but she's just a lot more laid back.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

My goats of all ages spend a heck of a lot of time lounging around. With mine it seems to be full content bellies as they always lay around after a good fill of food to chew cud.
Heck, what else id there to do when its cud chewing time?
And they spend most of their time chewing cud! LOL


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

CAE test is negative, I'll have to check her temperature to see what I get.. I'll check her hooves out to see if anything looks out of balance.

thanks for all of the replies, it sounds that this may be normal however I'll be keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a doe that is 9 almost 10. She will go out and eat, then go lay down and chew her cud, and just relax. She is not bred, and she is just a lazy girl.


----------

